
Will dispute resolution be Libra’s Achilles’ heel? - sjmurdoch
https://www.benthamsgaze.org/2019/07/09/will-dispute-resolution-be-libras-achilles-heel/
======
verdverm
Blockchain in general, nothing special about libra for dispute resolution

~~~
sjmurdoch
I think Libra is special in terms of its ambition to be used by billions of
people and that they took other measures (e.g. the Libra reserve to lower
volatility) to make it a wide-spread payment method. Other cryptocurrencies
seem to be focussed on other goals, at least in practice.

